# Un altra uscita da vero signore...



## Nobody (19 Luglio 2010)

Berlusconi va all'Università 
"Che belle ragazze, mica la Bindi..."*Il premier in visita all' e-campus di Novedrate, in provincia di Como: "Si sono laureate con il massimo dei voti e non assomigliano certo a lei..."."Di Pietro? Quando si è laureato nessuno sapeva nulla". E sul Pdl: "Piccole incomprensioni"*

*ROMA* - "Vedo belle ragazze laureate con il massimo dei voti, che non assomigliano certo a Rosy Bindi...". Silvio Berlusconi, in visita all'università telematica e-campus di Novedrate, in provincia di Como, torna a prendere di mira il presidente del Pd. Parlando con gli studenti  il presidente del Consiglio avrebbe toccato il tasto della scelta di ragazze di bell'aspetto all'interno del suo partito: *"Mi accusano sempre di circondarmi di belle ragazze senza cervello ecco invece qui delle belle ragazze che si sono laureate con il massimo dei voti e che non assomigliano certo a Rosy Bindi..."
*
Ma non solo l'esponente del Pd finisce nel mirino del premier. La seconda frecciata è per Antonio Di Pietro. "Quando studiavo io lo sapeva tutto il condominio - avrebbe detto il premier - quando si è laureato Di Pietro, invece, nessuno ne sapeva niente".  Il presidente del Consiglio, che si è intrattenuto nella sede dell'ateneo comasco per un'ora abbondante, fermandosi anche per un aperitivo con i vertici dell'università, ha parlato agli studenti anche della università del pensiero liberale che lo stesso premier sta preparando a Villa Gernetto a Lesmo.

Il Cavaliere ha poi liquidato i problemi interni alla maggioranza come "piccole
incomprensioni". Minimizzando l'allrme sullo stato dei rapporti interni alla coalizione di governo messa alla prova dalle vicende relative alle inchieste sugli appalti per il G8 e alla cosiddetta P3.

La vista del premier non è piaciuat all'ex ministro dell'Università Fabio Mussi: "Da una parte Gelmini e Tremonti affamano la ricerca e l'universita' pubblica italiane, dall'altra  Berlusconi va in festosa visita all'universita telematica privata del Cepu".


----------



## brugola (19 Luglio 2010)

speriamo che stasera in duomo gli tirino una guglia in un occhio :carneval:


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> speriamo che stasera in duomo gli tirino una guglia in un occhio :carneval:


non basta.

deve essere martellata nel padiglione auricolare.


----------



## brugola (19 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non basta.
> 
> deve essere martellata nel padiglione auricolare.


ma una guglia del duomo in un occhio è spiacevole


----------



## Nobody (19 Luglio 2010)

La cosa assurda è che nessuna delle donne presenti ha pensato di cominciare a fischiare... perchè questa non è solo un'offesa alla Bindi ma a tutte le donne. In un altro paese nessun leader politico potrebbe permettersi di fare affermazioni del genere in pubblico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Ma il dubbio di non essere (e di non essere mai stato) nelle condizioni per esprimere giudizi estetici non gli è mai venuto?
Del resto neanche su altro non ha titoli...
Il suo condominio di allora avrà saputo, come ora l'attuale (visto che considera il suo Paese come un condominio, anzi come una proprietà di cui i cittadini sono gli inquilini), ogni cosa che lui ha fatto... anche i rumori in bagno (come nella sua MI2 ...davvero si sente ogni suono dei vicini) che poi son così simili alle parole che pronuncia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cosa assurda è che nessuna delle donne presenti ha pensato di cominciare a fischiare...


 Si saranno agghindate sperando in un ministero o in uno stage?
O forse alcune se ne saranno andate...


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cosa assurda è che nessuna delle donne presenti ha pensato di cominciare a fischiare... perchè questa non è solo un'offesa alla Bindi ma a tutte le donne. In un altro paese nessun leader politico potrebbe permettersi di fare affermazioni del genere in pubblico.


in un paese diverso dal nostro un soggetto simile non starebbe a governare.


----------



## Nobody (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si saranno agghindate sperando in un ministero o in uno stage?
> O forse alcune se ne saranno andate...


Il problema vero non è in questo signore che è chiaramente disturbato da una malsana idea del sesso (e non solo...), ma in chi non reagisce a queste affermazioni.


----------



## Nobody (19 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> in un paese diverso dal nostro un soggetto simile non starebbe a governare.


 Infatti il problema non è lui, ma noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> in un paese diverso dal nostro un soggetto simile non starebbe a governare.


Avevi visto il documentario sulla caduta di Ceausescu?
Era incredibile il suo sguardo stupito e smarrito quando, per lui misteriosamente, vide che i suoi si erano ribellati, poco prima di venire arrestato e fucilato.
Nemmeno i dittatori sono eterni...


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ma una guglia del duomo in un occhio è spiacevole


si hai ragione, avevo letto orecchio al posto di occhio.

sto rinco oggi.


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevi visto il documentario sulla caduta di Ceausescu?
> Era incredibile il suo sguardo stupito e smarrito quando, per lui misteriosamente, vide che i suoi si erano ribellati, poco prima di venire arrestato e fucilato.
> Nemmeno i dittatori sono eterni...


si lo avevo visto persa.

sai che non riesco piu' nemmeno a leggere una riga di politica?
nauseata.


----------



## Nobody (19 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevi visto il documentario sulla caduta di Ceausescu?
> Era incredibile il suo sguardo stupito e smarrito quando per lui misteriosamente si erano ribellati, poco prima di venire arrestayo e fucilato.
> Nemmeno i dittatori sono eterni...


 Dipende molto dalla loro fine... se un personaggio così negativo come Hitler è riuscito comunque ad entrare nell'immaginario collettivo, non è tanto per le cose orribili che ha fatto, ma anche per come ha orchestrato il suo crepuscolo degli dei. 
Se muori scappando travestito come il nostro Mascellone, hai meno possibilità. Alla prova dei fatti si è mostrata più coraggiosa la Petacci.


----------



## Iris (19 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende molto dalla loro fine... se un personaggio così negativo come Hitler è riuscito comunque ad entrare nell'immaginario collettivo, non è tanto per le cose orribili che ha fatto, ma anche per come ha orchestrato il suo crepuscolo degli dei.
> Se muori scappando travestito come il nostro Mascellone, hai meno possibilità. Alla prova dei fatti si è mostrata più coraggiosa la Petacci.


assolutamente si, la Petacci ha avuto grande coraggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende molto dalla loro fine... se un personaggio così negativo come Hitler è riuscito comunque ad entrare nell'immaginario collettivo, non è tanto per le cose orribili che ha fatto, ma anche per come ha orchestrato il suo crepuscolo degli dei.
> Se muori scappando travestito come il nostro Mascellone, hai meno possibilità. Alla prova dei fatti si è mostrata più coraggiosa la Petacci.


 Il coraggio nell'affrontare la fine mi risulta del tutto irrilevante. E' la vita quella che conta.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Ho letto oggi bene su giornale.:condom:
Ma mi domando: questo ridicolo nanetto di cera crede di essere sean connery che va in giro ad insultare e a gudicare  l'aspetto estetico degli altri?
E si permette di cazziare Di Pietro sull'ignoranza dopo le castronerie che ha sparato nel corso degli anni a partire da romolo e remolo??:mexican::mexican:
Incredibile!


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Il coraggio nell'affrontare la fine mi risulta del tutto irrilevante*. E' la vita quella che conta.


 A te. A tanti altri no. La fine è importante in tutte le cose.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il coraggio nell'affrontare la fine mi risulta del tutto irrilevante. E' la vita quella che conta.


la fine spesso si mischia con la vita, vedi falcone e borsellino.
uomini che fanno pensare che questo non sia affatto "un brutto paese" se ha poturo conoscerli .
sì, questa mattina mi sono svegliata retorica e celebrativa


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

ot
Ma non vi pare un po' squallido che le statue fossero di gesso?


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ot
> Ma non vi pare un po' squallido che le statue fossero di gesso?


quello che mi indigna è che nessuno gli ha ficcato una guglia in un occhio


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ot
> Ma non vi pare un po' squallido che le statue fossero di gesso?


 ho pensato la stessa cosa... :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

ma non saranno state provvisorie?


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non saranno state provvisorie?


 Vista la fine fatta, sicuramente si...


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vista la fine fatta, sicuramente si...


Di gesso l'hanno fatta all' Arcuri.:unhappy:
Insomma mi sarei aspettata, non dico oro zecchino, ma almeno un materiale più nobile e duraturo


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vista la fine fatta, sicuramente si...


 già


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Voglio dire... un monumento fatto per durare a Falcone e Borsellino, in una zona a forte presenza mafiosa... o lo fai di marmo o bronzo. Certo possono danneggiare anche quelli... ma farlo di gesso a me pare una beffa. Quasi un invito... :unhappy:


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

_Poi ha ricordato l'incidente del 13 dicembre quando il premier fu colpito da una statuina del duomo spiegando che il fatto che oggi Berlusconi si sia trovato sopra la cattedrale "é un grande segno". Secondo don Verzé infatti, Berlusconi "é stato mandato dalla Divina provvidenza per salvare il paese e lo sta facendo bene". Don Verzè_


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> _Poi ha ricordato l'incidente del 13 dicembre quando il premier fu colpito da una statuina del duomo spiegando che il fatto che oggi Berlusconi si sia trovato sopra la cattedrale "é un grande segno". Secondo don Verzé infatti, Berlusconi "é stato mandato dalla Divina provvidenza per salvare il paese e lo sta facendo bene". Don Verzè_


:uhoh:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> _Poi ha ricordato l'incidente del 13 dicembre quando il premier fu colpito da una statuina del duomo spiegando che il fatto che oggi Berlusconi si sia trovato sopra la cattedrale "é un grande segno". Secondo don Verzé infatti, Berlusconi "é stato mandato dalla Divina provvidenza per salvare il paese e lo sta facendo bene". Don Verzè_


Si evince che a te Tartaglia non sia per niente antipatico:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fine spesso si mischia con la vita, vedi falcone e borsellino.
> uomini che fanno pensare che questo non sia affatto "un brutto paese" se ha poturo conoscerli .
> sì, questa mattina mi sono svegliata retorica e celebrativa


ciusto .


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Si evince che a te Tartaglia non sia per niente antipatico:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Come dice mia figlia (dieci anni, ma ben spesi), è un idiota: doveva mirare meglio.:carneval:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> _Poi ha ricordato l'incidente del 13 dicembre quando il premier fu colpito da una statuina del duomo spiegando che il fatto che oggi Berlusconi si sia trovato sopra la cattedrale "é un grande segno". Secondo don Verzé infatti, Berlusconi "é stato mandato dalla Divina provvidenza per salvare il paese e lo sta facendo bene". Don Verzè_


vedi che ho ragione a dover entrare qui dentro?

scappo via  subbbito.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Come dice mia figlia (dieci anni, ma ben spesi), è un idiota: doveva mirare meglio.:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:

confessa,:mrgreen: da te nulla ha imparato


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Come dice mia figlia (dieci anni, ma ben spesi), è un idiota: doveva mirare meglio.:carneval:


Tra treppiedi e miniature non hanno ancora imparato niente:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Tra treppiedi e miniature non hanno ancora imparato niente:mrgreen:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Giusy (20 Luglio 2010)

Sono pienamente d'accordo con chi dice che il problema non è lui ma chi vota per lui. Io provo una enorme stima per Vendola, che seguo spessissimo e che ho conosciuto personalmente. Vendola è solito ripetere che non ci troviamo solo davanti ad un problema politico, ma ad un problema culturale: l'ideale che incarna il nostro premier è, purtroppo, condiviso dalla maggior parte degli italiani, che sperano di poter essere come il Berlusca, ricco, circondato da giovani e belle donne, vivendo una vita facile e allegra. Ciò che bisogna cambiare, prima di tutto, cosa difficilissima, è il modo di pensare di oggi, i modelli culturali. E per farlo ci vogliono esempi (che non abbiamo) e tempo, parecchio tempo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> _Poi ha ricordato l'incidente del 13 dicembre quando il premier fu colpito da una statuina del duomo spiegando che il fatto che oggi Berlusconi si sia trovato sopra la cattedrale "é un grande segno". Secondo don Verzé infatti, Berlusconi "é stato mandato dalla Divina provvidenza per salvare il paese e lo sta facendo bene". Don Verzè_


 Al San Raffaele distribuiscono sempre volantini di propaganda elettorale.
E' un luogo privato, ma convenzionato e con pronto soccorso pubblico. Perché chi arriva per salute deve trovare propaganda politica?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Come dice mia figlia (dieci anni, ma ben spesi), è un idiota: doveva mirare meglio.:carneval:


 Do un punto reputazione a tua figlia (per la serie "portiamoci avanti").


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> confessa,:mrgreen: da te nulla ha imparato


 
Faccio il lavaggio del cervello a chiunque mi sia a fianco. Non riesco neanche ad andare a letto con uno che non sia di sinistra: per sapere se il suo credo dell'aspirante è reale, o falsato, ho una serie di test. Fino ad oggi non mi sono mai sbagliata.
Stronzi si, ma non fascisti. Mi vengono i nervi, e quindi non si scopa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con chi dice che il problema non è lui ma chi vota per lui. Io provo una enorme stima per Vendola, che seguo spessissimo e che ho conosciuto personalmente. Vendola è solito ripetere che non ci troviamo solo davanti ad un problema politico, ma ad un problema culturale: l'ideale che incarna il nostro premier è, purtroppo, condiviso dalla maggior parte degli italiani, che sperano di poter essere come il Berlusca, ricco, circondato da giovani e belle donne, vivendo una vita facile e allegra. Ciò che bisogna cambiare, prima di tutto, cosa difficilissima, è il modo di pensare di oggi, i modelli culturali. E per farlo ci vogliono esempi (che non abbiamo) e tempo, parecchio tempo.


 Allora la banda dei deficienti che frequenta ultimamente il forum rappresenta la maggioranza degli italiani?


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al San Raffaele distribuiscono sempre volantini di propaganda elettorale.
> E' un luogo privato, ma convenzionato e con pronto soccorso pubblico. Perché chi arriva per salute deve trovare propaganda politica?


L'importante che sia quella giusta:mexican:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora la banda dei deficienti che frequenta ultimamente il forum rappresenta la maggioranza degli italiani?


No, non credo che la maggioranza delle donne italiane lpulirebbe i sanitari in quella maniera.:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il coraggio nell'affrontare la fine mi risulta del tutto irrilevante. E' la vita quella che conta.





moltimodi ha detto:


> A te. A tanti altri no. La fine è importante in tutte le cose.





Minerva ha detto:


> la fine spesso si mischia con la vita, vedi falcone e borsellino.
> uomini che fanno pensare che questo non sia affatto "un brutto paese" se ha poturo conoscerli .
> sì, questa mattina mi sono svegliata retorica e celebrativa


 Ma se fossero stati invece rapiti e fossero morti piangendo, sarebbe stata inficiata la loro vita?
Non credo proprio.
Purtroppo esiste ancora la retorica della "bella morte".
Quella che conta è la bella, ma davvero, vita.
Quella di Falcone e Borsellino è stata bella vita. Poi hanno avuto una morte tragica che avrebbero volentieri evitato. Non l'hanno evitata per essere coerenti nella vita, non per affrontare sfrontati la morte.
Per me si fa loro torto pensando alla loro morte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No, non credo che la maggioranza delle donne italiane lpulirebbe i sanitari in quella maniera.:carneval:


 Sai che crollo per la henckel!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> L'importante che sia quella giusta:mexican:


 Pensa Don Verzé con il suo doppiopetto che propaganda può far distribuire... :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se fossero stati invece rapiti e fossero morti piangendo, sarebbe stata inficiata la loro vita?
> Non credo proprio.
> Purtroppo esiste ancora la retorica della "bella morte".
> Quella che conta è la bella, ma davvero, vita.
> ...


Non è solo la retorica della bella morte... diventi un archetipo. Tu sei troppo razionale... secondo te perchè chi muore giovane in un certo modo entra nel mito? Gli esempi sono innumerevoli... i greci dicevano: chi muore giovane è amato dagli dei. 
E poi non so perchè scrivi questo: 
_Poi hanno avuto una morte tragica che avrebbero volentieri evitato. Non l'hanno evitata per essere coerenti nella vita, non per affrontare sfrontati la morte._
Scusa ma chi sarebbe tanto idiota qui da pensare che cercavano sfrontati la morte? Non ti capisco proprio, estrapoli pensieri tuoi e li fai passare per opinioni altrui. Loro avevano ben in mente la loro probabile fine, ma hanno proseguito incuranti delle conseguenze. C'è un'enorme differenza. Borsellino diceva: siamo cadaveri che camminano.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se fossero stati invece rapiti e fossero morti piangendo, sarebbe stata inficiata la loro vita?
> Non credo proprio.
> Purtroppo esiste ancora la retorica della "bella morte".
> Quella che conta è la bella, ma davvero, vita.
> ...


no, si fa onore soprattutto alla loro vita , se prima non avessero vissuto da uomini per bene non sarebbero morti da eroi (che in questo caso  la stessa cosa)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è solo la retorica della bella morte... diventi un archetipo. Tu sei troppo razionale... secondo te perchè chi muore giovane in un certo modo entra nel mito? Gli esempi sono innumerevoli... i greci dicevano: chi muore giovane è amato dagli dei.
> E poi non so perchè scrivi questo:
> _Poi hanno avuto una morte tragica che avrebbero volentieri evitato. Non l'hanno evitata per essere coerenti nella vita, non per affrontare sfrontati la morte._
> Scusa ma chi sarebbe tanto idiota qui da pensare che cercavano sfrontati la morte? Non ti capisco proprio, estrapoli pensieri tuoi e li fai passare per opinioni altrui. Loro avevano ben in mente la loro probabile fine, ma hanno proseguito incuranti delle conseguenze. C'è un'enorme differenza. Borsellino diceva: siamo cadaveri che camminano.


 E' quello che ho scritto.

Forse sei troppo giovane per aver respirato dai nonni (io dai genitori) la retorica della bella morte e quindi non ne cogli gli aspetti ancora presenti.
Saviano, per citare uno, ma potrei citare moltissimo giudici che fanno il loro dovere, non vuole certo morire, vive la vita con coerenza e onestà e per la vita lo ammiro e onoro, non aspetto ...il dopo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, si fa onore soprattutto alla loro vita , se prima non avessero vissuto da uomini per bene non sarebbero morti da eroi (che in questo caso la stessa cosa)


 :up:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Parliamoci chiaro, la Petacci non è certo un'eroina, qui non l'ha scritto nessuno, e credo che nessuno, a meno che non sia un nostalgico del "quando c'era lui..." lo pensi. E' una donna che è morta per amore, perchè credo abbia condotto, consapevolmente , una vita di merda. Altre, meritevoli di gogna pure loro (pensiamo alle mogli dei gerarchi) l'hanno passata liscia, altre no...
Diciamo che con una morta orrenda ha scontato errori non solo suoi.

Ci sono persone, che invece, come le vittime della mafia, che a buon diritto , vengono considerate eroiche. Nel loro caso, una fine orribile non fa altro che aggiungere grandezza alla loro già luminosissima esistenza.

Scusate la retorica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, la Petacci non è certo un'eroina, qui non l'ha scritto nessuno, e credo che nessuno, a meno che non sia un nostalgico del "quando c'era lui..." lo pensi. E' una donna che è morta per amore, perchè credo abbia condotto, consapevolmente , una vita di merda. Altre, meritevoli di gogna pure loro (pensiamo alle mogli dei gerarchi) l'hanno passata liscia, altre no...
> Diciamo che con una morta orrenda ha scontato errori non solo suoi.
> 
> Ci sono persone, che invece, come le vittime della mafia, che a buon diritto , vengono considerate eroiche. Nel loro caso, una fine orribile non fa altro che aggiungere grandezza alla loro già luminosissima esistenza.
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Forse sei troppo giovane per aver respirato dai nonni (io dai genitori) la retorica della bella morte e quindi non ne cogli gli aspetti ancora presenti.
> Saviano, per citare uno, ma potrei citare moltissimo giudici che fanno il loro dovere, non vuole certo morire, vive la vita con coerenza e onestà e per la vita lo ammiro e onoro, non aspetto ...il dopo.


Mio padre da bambino e da ragazzo è stato imbevuto dalla retorica della bella morte, e me ne ha parlato... lui e i suoi amici. Certo, non l'ho vissuta direttamente (per fortuna...) ma so di cosa si tratta. E indubbiamente c'è ancora, basta vedere quanti hanno visto in Quattrocchi un eroe per la frase pronunciata alla fine... gesto senza dubbio coraggioso, ma che non fa di lui un eroe. Eroe è chi sa vivere, oltre che morire bene. 
Però questo non toglie che un certo tipo di morte ti consagna al mito... è successo ad attori, rockstar, dittatori, guerriglieri... a prescindere dal loro operato in vita, negativo o positivo che sia. Ricorda poi che ogni retorica nasce da una verità incontestabile, anche quella della bella morte.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, la Petacci non è certo un'eroina, qui non l'ha scritto nessuno, e credo che nessuno, a meno che non sia un nostalgico del "quando c'era lui..." lo pensi. E' una donna che è morta per amore, perchè credo abbia condotto, consapevolmente , una vita di merda. Altre, meritevoli di gogna pure loro (pensiamo alle mogli dei gerarchi) l'hanno passata liscia, altre no...
> Diciamo che con una morta orrenda ha scontato errori non solo suoi.
> 
> Ci sono persone, che invece, come le vittime della mafia, che a buon diritto , vengono considerate eroiche. Nel loro caso, una fine orribile non fa altro che aggiungere grandezza alla loro già luminosissima esistenza.
> ...


La Petacci non fu certo un'eroina, ma scelse di morire vicino all'uomo che amava, e seppe morire con coraggio. Sono cose completamente diverse. Cosa che non riuscì a fare il suo compagno, che si ispirava (ed ispirò tanti giovani) al mito della bella morte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mio padre da bambino e da ragazzo è stato imbevuto dalla retorica della bella morte, e me ne ha parlato... lui e i suoi amici. Certo, non l'ho vissuta direttamente (per fortuna...) ma so di cosa si tratta. E indubbiamente c'è ancora, basta vedere quanti hanno visto in Quattrocchi un eroe per la frase pronunciata alla fine... gesto senza dubbio coraggioso, ma che non fa di lui un eroe. Eroe è chi sa vivere, oltre che morire bene.
> Però questo non toglie che un certo tipo di morte ti consegna al mito... è successo ad attori, rockstar, dittatori, guerriglieri... a prescindere dal loro operato in vita, negativo o positivo che sia. Ricorda poi che ogni retorica nasce da una verità incontestabile, anche quella della bella morte.


 Io non mitizzo nessuno per la bella morte né Quattrocchi, né l'attrice o l'attore.
A me interessa la vita.
Non credo che una bella morte riscatti una vita.
Mentre la vita può riscattare una morte "vigliacca".


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mitizzo nessuno per la bella morte né Quattrocchi, né l'attrice o l'attore.
> A me interessa la vita.
> Non credo che una bella morte riscatti una vita.
> Mentre la vita può riscattare una morte "vigliacca".


 vabbè facciamo a non capirci... ok.


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mitizzo nessuno per la bella morte né Quattrocchi, né l'attrice o l'attore.
> A me interessa la vita.
> *Non credo che una bella morte riscatti una vita*.
> Mentre la vita può riscattare una morte "vigliacca".


Insomma. avere coraggio davanti alla morta è onorevole e non è da  tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè facciamo a non capirci... ok.


 Io ti ho capito.
Solo non condivido.
So che ancora si mitizza la morte di un giovane.
Ho anche litigato con la buonanima per jimi hendrix...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> Insomma. avere coraggio davanti alla morta è onorevole e non è da tutti


 E' una cosa che può riuscire a fare anche chi è stato ignobile una vita.
Come ne La grande Guerra.
Io preferisco Tutti a casa.
Voglio dire che non tutti (credo nessuno) si sia in grado di essere sempre e costantemente buoni, onesti, nobili e coerenti e che cadute capitano a tutti, ma che ammiro chi nel corso della vita ha fatto un percorso coerente o si è riscattato da errori giungendo a una vita onesta, non mi basta la morte coraggiosa per ammirare qualcuno per la sua vita. Del resto, ripeto, se di fronte alla morte una persona degna perdesse il controlo non per questo perderebbe il diritto di essere ammirato.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito.
> Solo non condivido.
> So che ancora si mitizza la morte di un giovane.
> Ho anche litigato con la buonanima per jimi hendrix...


Non parlavo di condividere, ci mancherebbe altro. Ognuno ha una sua idea. Non riesco a legare le tue repliche a quello che scrivo, tutto qui.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *E' una cosa che può riuscire a fare anche chi è stato ignobile una vita.*
> Come ne La grande Guerra.
> Io preferisco Tutti a casa.
> Voglio dire che non tutti (credo nessuno) si sia in grado di essere sempre e costantemente buoni, onesti, nobili e coerenti e che cadute capitano a tutti, ma che ammiro chi nel corso della vita ha fatto un percorso coerente o si è riscattato da errori giungendo a una vita onesta, non mi basta la morte coraggiosa per ammirare qualcuno per la sua vita. Del resto, ripeto, se di fronte alla morte una persona degna perdesse il controlo non per questo perderebbe il diritto di essere ammirato.


 Sono d'accordo. Gli esempi non mancano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora la banda dei deficienti che frequenta ultimamente il forum rappresenta la maggioranza degli italiani?


 
Sarai intelligente tu:
una maestra che quota una bambina che dice: che idiota, poteva mirare meglio.
E poi mi vuoi dare le lezioni su come si educano i figli.

:carneval:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Faccio il lavaggio del cervello a chiunque mi sia a fianco. Non riesco neanche ad andare a letto con uno che non sia di sinistra: per sapere se il suo credo dell'aspirante è reale, o falsato, ho una serie di test. Fino ad oggi non mi sono mai sbagliata.
> Stronzi si, ma non fascisti. Mi vengono i nervi, e quindi non si scopa.


 
Che strafica che sei :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Che strafica che sei :mrgreen:


 Oddio ci sono parecchi uomini non di sinistra, che se fossi donna mi farei senza problemi... :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddio ci sono parecchi uomini non di sinistra, che se fossi donna mi farei senza problemi... :carneval:


:up: Da donna sono d'accordo.
Mica si chiede la tessera, prima.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Faccio il lavaggio del cervello a chiunque mi sia a fianco. Non riesco neanche ad andare a letto con uno che non sia di sinistra: *per sapere se il suo credo dell'aspirante è reale, o falsato, ho una serie di test. Fino ad oggi non mi sono mai sbagliata.*
> Stronzi si, ma non fascisti. Mi vengono i nervi, e quindi non si scopa.


 Mi incuriosiscono troppo 'sti test... del tipo???? Come fai ad essere così sicura che non sia un "destro" che finge abilmente?


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddio ci sono parecchi uomini non di sinistra, che se fossi donna mi farei senza problemi... :carneval:


poi pensi a giuliano ferrara e dai 8 punti di approvazione a iris :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up: Da donna sono d'accordo.
> Mica si chiede la tessera, prima.


 Per un rapporto di lunga durata, forse pensarla in maniera opposta a livello ideologico può esser deleterio... ma per un'avventura passionale può risultare paradossalmente erotizzante


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> poi pensi a giuliano ferrara e dai 8 punti di approvazione a iris :mrgreen:


 Vero! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma se pensi a Tyler Durden, il personaggio di Brad Pitt in Fight Club, te ne sbatti :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sarai intelligente tu:
> una maestra che quota una bambina che dice: che idiota, poteva mirare meglio.
> E poi mi vuoi dare le lezioni su come si educano i figli.
> 
> :carneval:


 Evvai!!!
Maestrina incapace mi mancava... aspetto cornuta... :up:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddio ci sono parecchi uomini non di sinistra, che se fossi donna mi farei senza problemi... :carneval:


Io no.
Magari sposato, ma non di destra..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io no.
> Magari sposato, ma non di destra..:rotfl::rotfl:


 Voglio conoscere il test, mi può essere utile!!! :carneval:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi incuriosiscono troppo 'sti test... del tipo???? Come fai ad essere così sicura che non sia un "destro" che finge abilmente?


 
Il fatto che io non li frequento proprio i destri...quindi come faccio a finirci a letto?
E poi, parlando, si vede...se uno proviene da destra (e non ha la precedenza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o da sinistra).
E poi, è una delle  prime cose che chiedo in un uomo. A bruciapelo.
Lì, è impossibile che ti mentano. 
Io non sembro una di sinistra, almeno all'apparenza, quindi, se mi dicono che sono di sinistra, me lo dicono con orgoglio. (oddio ultimamente c'è poco di cui vantarsi...)


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Voglio conoscere il test, mi può essere utile!!! :carneval:


Per scopare una destra?:carneval:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per un rapporto di lunga durata, forse pensarla in maniera opposta a livello ideologico può esser deleterio... ma per un'avventura passionale può risultare paradossalmente erotizzante


 
Il mio ex marito era di destra. Sono anni però che è di rifondazione. Sono parecchio convincente io.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Per scopare una destra?:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no, le destre si mettono pochi problemi con quelli di sinistra :carneval:  per beccare chi fa finta di non votare il nano, e poi di nascosto nel buio della cabina elettorare lo crocifigge


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il fatto che io non li frequento proprio i destri...quindi come faccio a finirci a letto?
> E poi, parlando, si vede...se uno proviene da destra (e non ha la precedenza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o da sinistra).
> * E poi, è una delle  prime cose che chiedo in un uomo. A bruciapelo.*
> Lì, è impossibile che ti mentano.
> Io non sembro una di sinistra, almeno all'apparenza, quindi, se mi dicono che sono di sinistra, me lo dicono con orgoglio. (oddio ultimamente c'è poco di cui vantarsi...)


Ma dai.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito era di destra. Sono anni però che è di rifondazione. Sono parecchio convincente io.


 Ma allora fatti assumere dal PD! Se sei riuscita a far diventare un berluscones addirittura comunista, potresti salvare l'Italia!


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora fatti assumere dal PD! Se sei riuscita a far diventare un berluscones addirittura comunista, potresti salvare l'Italia!


Sto nella CGIL , e mi basta!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora fatti assumere dal PD! Se sei riuscita a far diventare un berluscones addirittura comunista, potresti salvare l'Italia!


 
Non era berlusconiano, era di destra ...non esistevano i berluscones allora...

Comunque contro i berluscones non puoi fare nulla.
Una ideologia si combatte (come quella di destra), la malafede e l'ignoranza no.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

A me se uno alla prima uscita chiede il mio orientamento politico lo mando a ranare in due secondi.
:unhappy:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma dai.


 
Te lo giuro.
La maggior parte scoppia a ridere...poi risponde. Da come risponde capisci se è sincera o no.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> A me se uno alla prima uscita chiede il mio orientamento politico lo mando a ranare in due secondi.
> :unhappy:


 
No. Io prima di uscire. Non esco mica con chiunque.
Ma scusa, la politica è una cosa seria, se non condividi dei valori di fondo, non puoi condividere neanche il resto.
non capisco come fate a stupirvi...


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Io prima di uscire. Non esco mica con chiunque.
> Ma scusa, la politica è una cosa seria, se non condividi dei valori di fondo, non puoi condividere neanche il resto.
> non capisco come fate a stupirvi...


Ma come puoi parlare di condividere se una persona neanche la conosci? 
 Neanch'io esco con chunque ma prima di stabilire che è un pirla solo in base all'ideologia politica devo frequentarlo un po'


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma come puoi parlare di condividere se una persona neanche la conosci?
> Neanch'io esco con chunque ma prima di stabilire che è un pirla solo in base all'ideologia politica devo frequentarlo un po'


Lo so, è un mio limite....
Io non dico che chi non ha la mia ideologia è un pirla...è che non gliela voglio dare...
Sarà pure un bravo signore di destra, ma non gliela dò. Non ci riesco.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo so, è un mio limite....
> Io non dico che chi non ha la mia ideologia è un pirla...*è che non gliela voglio dare...*
> Sarà pure un bravo signore di destra, ma non gliela dò. Non ci riesco.


:mexican:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddio ci sono parecchi uomini non di sinistra, che se fossi donna mi farei senza problemi... :carneval:


 


 quello che mi è piaciuto è il piglio col quale l'ha detto.

si, ve ne sono...ma nel lungo periodo io mi scazzerei credo, benchè..se penso a quelli di sinistra oggi mi viene il latte alle ginocchia, uno piu' ammosciato del'altro,,due palle stratosferiche.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Poi, voglio dire...ma come si fa a scopare con uno della Lega? ma siamo seri, sù.
Avevo un carissimo amico, di sinistra...un sacco di chiacchierate insieme...e non solo...
Allle ultime elezioni, mi dice che ha votato Lega, lui è di Bologna.
Abbiamo litigato. Come fa a votare Lega, un bolognese che lavora alla Marelli, ed è nipote di partigiani...abbiamo litigato tanto.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il fatto che io non li frequento proprio i destri...quindi come faccio a finirci a letto?
> E poi, parlando, si vede...se uno proviene da destra (e non ha la precedenza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o da sinistra).
> E poi, è una delle prime cose che chiedo in un uomo. A bruciapelo.
> Lì, è impossibile che ti mentano.
> Io non sembro una di sinistra, almeno all'apparenza, quindi, se mi dicono che sono di sinistra, me lo dicono con orgoglio. (oddio ultimamente c'è poco di cui vantarsi...)


 
si capisce quando non sono di destra. se non sono deficenti si capisce.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

diciamo che tra coloro di destra se uno non è deficente ci posso anche stare. ma con la lega no. no. non ce la faccio.
razzismo allo stato puro? SI.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

A me basta che inveisca contro un lavavetri al semaforo ...non c'è bisogno di chiedere altro.
Bastano piccoli particolari...


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quello che mi è piaciuto è il piglio col quale l'ha detto.
> 
> si, ve ne sono..*.ma nel lungo periodo io mi scazzerei credo, benchè..se penso a quelli di sinistra oggi mi viene il latte alle ginocchia, uno piu' ammosciato del'altro,,due palle stratosferiche*.


Esatto. Onestamente se  usassi questo parametro non tromberei mai:mexican:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> A me se uno alla prima uscita chiede il mio orientamento politico lo mando a ranare in due secondi.
> :unhappy:


:rotfl:

chiederlo non si fa.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me basta che inveisca contro un lavavetri al semaforo ...non c'è bisogno di chiedere altro.
> Bastano piccoli particolari...


si...

ma uno di destra intelligente non lo farebbe mai!


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> chiederlo non si fa.


Io lo chiedo. E nessuno mi ha mandato a quel paese. Gli uomini non ti mandano a quel paese se sono interessati.
Dopo si volatilizzano, ma prima sono come cozze.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si...
> 
> ma uno di destra intelligente non lo farebbe mai!


Appunto.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

che poi..cosa sia la destra e la sinistra...

ve lo ricordate Gaber?

non la posso postare


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io lo chiedo. E nessuno mi ha mandato a quel paese. Gli uomini non ti mandano a quel paese se sono interessati.
> Dopo si volatilizzano, ma prima sono come cozze.


No, chiederlo mi pare riduttivo..boh. preferisco capirlo dai..


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che poi..cosa sia la destra e la sinistra...
> 
> ve lo ricordate Gaber?
> 
> non la posso postare


Ci pensavo anch'io!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzUoAfcyPsk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che poi..cosa sia la destra e la sinistra...
> 
> ve lo ricordate Gaber?
> 
> non la posso postare


 Lo faccio per te.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzUoAfcyPsk


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> No, chiederlo mi pare riduttivo..boh. preferisco capirlo dai..


Riduttivo di che?
In genere si parla di libri e musica..vuoi che nonnsi capisca da cosa leggono di che corrente siano?
Uno che legge Il Giornale certo non è di sinistra...
Mi capitò, una volta uno che era fisato con Montanelli...
Mi venne il dubbio..gli chiesi---ma nonè che sei di destra vero?


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Riduttivo di che?
> In genere si parla di libri e musica..vuoi che nonnsi capisca da cosa leggono di che corrente siano?
> Uno che legge Il Giornale certo non è di sinistra...
> Mi capitò, una volta uno che era fisato con Montanelli...
> Mi venne il dubbio..gli chiesi---ma nonè che sei di destra vero?



stai estendendo il discorso in generale a qualsiasi conoscenza?
Lo trovo anch'io riduttivo. Ci sono persone di destra intelligenti e interessanti come ce ne sono di sinistra.
Mi sembra un preconcetto questo chiedere subito la tendenza politica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Io prima di uscire. Non esco mica con chiunque.
> Ma scusa, la politica è una cosa seria, se non condividi dei valori di fondo, non puoi condividere neanche il resto.
> non capisco come fate a stupirvi...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  la politica è una cosa seria? 

Certo, come no?


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  la politica è una cosa seria?
> 
> Certo, come no?


Posso chiederti il tuo orientamento politico?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Posso chiederti il tuo orientamento politico?


 Lo stile e gli avatar di chiara mi ricordano quelli di un vecchio utente (che tu non puoi conoscere essendo nuova) che era simpatico come una puntina da disegno sulla sedia e fine come uno straccio per i pavimenti che asseriva che per certe cose non era importante che una donna ti piaccia perché tanto non si vede la faccia. Era sparito ...il nick...


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stai estendendo il discorso in generale a qualsiasi conoscenza?
> Lo trovo anch'io riduttivo. Ci sono persone di destra intelligenti e interessanti come ce ne sono di sinistra.
> Mi sembra un preconcetto questo chiedere subito la tendenza politica.


No. Non a qualsiasi conoscenza.
Ma per me fa la differenza. Lo so che è difficile da capire...ma se avessi avuto la mia formazione, capiresti. Per me non se ne prescinde.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si...
> 
> ma uno di destra intelligente non lo farebbe mai!


Che poi un uomo potrebbe pure essere più a destra di Francisco Franco e Hitler messi assieme, ma se è intelligente e capisce che la passera dipende da quello, al lavavetri gli da pure la mancia e se lo bacia :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Evvai!!!
> Maestrina incapace mi mancava... aspetto cornuta... :up:


Non mi permetterei mai.
Quello non è imputabile e te.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi un uomo potrebbe pure essere più a destra di Francisco Franco e Hitler messi assieme, ma se è intelligente e capisce che la passera dipende da quello, al lavavetri gli da pure la mancia e se lo bacia :carneval:


La mia passera non dipende solo da quello.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La mia passera non dipende solo da quello.


Si vabbè... era condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente, mi pare.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Non a qualsiasi conoscenza.
> Ma per me fa la differenza. Lo so che è difficile da capire...ma se avessi avuto la mia formazione, capiresti. Per me non se ne prescinde.


S, faccio fatica a capire.
Ho delle idee molto chiare e ,francamente, mi fa schifo sia la destra che la sinistra.
Per questo ti chiedevo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Posso chiederti il tuo orientamento politico?


Ero di sinistra, da giovincella.
Lo sono stata fino ai 30 anni.

Poi mi sono fatta l'idea (personalissima) che fanno tutti schifo.
Ora non voto più.

Mi rendo conto di rinunciare a un diritto per il quale uomini e donne hanno lottato con passione e sono pure morti.
Ma proprio non ce la faccio.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Riduttivo di che?
> In genere si parla di libri e musica..vuoi che nonnsi capisca da cosa leggono di che corrente siano?
> Uno che legge Il Giornale certo non è di sinistra...
> Mi capitò, una volta uno che era fisato con Montanelli...
> Mi venne il dubbio..gli chiesi---ma nonè che sei di destra vero?


*nel senso che trovo ingeneroso chiedere a chi mi sta di fronte se è di sinistra o di destra.*

*l'intelligenza non è partitica, questo* volevo dire.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Che poi... non è così facile capire l'orientamento politico. Ad esempio, io sono di destra o di sinistra? Chiaramente con "destra" non mi riferisco all'accozzaglia schifosa di mafia-pugnette-ladri-ignoranti che viene così definita oggi in Italia... mica sarebbe così facile per voi dirlo.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la politica è una cosa seria?
> 
> Certo, come no?


 
La politica è una cosa seria.

chi governa i partiti molto spesso non lo sono.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ero di sinistra, da giovincella.
> Lo sono stata fino ai 30 anni.
> 
> Poi mi sono fatta l'idea (personalissima) che fanno tutti schifo.
> ...


 Posizione più che rispettabile.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  la politica è una cosa seria?
> 
> Certo, come no?


Contessa mi raccomando, non parlare della nostra loggia, e di altre cose: loro non sono delle iniziate. Fai mente locale all'ultimo film di Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi un uomo potrebbe pure essere più a destra di Francisco Franco e Hitler messi assieme, ma se è intelligente e capisce che la passera dipende da quello, al lavavetri gli da pure la mancia e se lo bacia :carneval:


 
esatto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *La politica è una cosa seria.*
> 
> chi governa i partiti molto spesso non lo sono.


 Quoto!!!


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *nel senso che trovo ingeneroso chiedere a chi mi sta di fronte se è di sinistra o di destra.*
> 
> *l'intelligenza non è partitica, questo* volevo dire.


quoto la racchietta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Non credo che conti l'etichetta che uno si autoatribuisce, ma quello che dimostra di essere nel quotidiano e nei rapporti con le persone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo stile e gli avatar di chiara mi ricordano quelli di un vecchio utente (che tu non puoi conoscere essendo nuova) che era simpatico come una puntina da disegno sulla sedia e *fine come uno straccio per i pavimenti* che asseriva che per certe cose non era importante che una donna ti piaccia perché tanto non si vede la faccia. Era sparito ...il nick...


Complimenti per la bellissima similitudine.
Quella della puntina è un pò scontata, l'altra è una vera delizia.

Nel rispetto di tutti gli orientamenti politici
nel rispetto della libertà altrui di darla a chi più aggrada,

chiedo (senza intenti polemici):

ma quando si tromba, si capisce se uno è di destra o di sinistra?

immaginate di assaggiare un vino senza etichetta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Complimenti per la bellissima similitudine.
> Quella della puntina è un pò scontata, l'altra è una vera delizia.
> 
> Nel rispetto di tutti gli orientamenti politici
> ...


 Se prima si parla insieme oltre che per accordarsi sul motel...sì.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Complimenti per la bellissima similitudine.
> Quella della puntina è un pò scontata, l'altra è una vera delizia.
> 
> Nel rispetto di tutti gli orientamenti politici
> ...


Mentre trombo penso ad altro e non mi pongo questioni di questo tipo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che conti l'etichetta che uno si autoatribuisce, ma quello che dimostra di essere nel quotidiano e nei rapporti con le persone.


Quello esula totalmente dall'ideologia... tanti di sinistra sono veri stronzi nel quotidiano, come tanti di destra. E viceversa.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mentre trombo penso ad altro e non mi pongo questioni di questo tipo.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Come non quotarti!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Io prima di uscire. Non esco mica con chiunque.
> Ma scusa, la politica è una cosa seria, se non condividi dei valori di fondo, non puoi condividere neanche il resto.
> non capisco come fate a stupirvi...


boh , credo che se fossi libera potrei anche innamorarmi di un uomo di destra se è carismatico e affascinante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello esula totalmente dall'ideologia... tanti di sinistra sono veri stronzi nel quotidiano, come tanti di destra. E viceversa.


 Allora si tratta di etichetta e basta.
Se uno inveisce con il lavavetri, giusto per dirne una, o dice che i rom sono tutti ladri, può votare come vuole, ma non è di sinistra.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si...
> 
> ma uno di destra intelligente non lo farebbe mai!


e certo.quello è maleducato, cafone, incivile, non di destra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mentre trombo penso ad altro e non mi pongo questioni di questo tipo.


Eh, appunto quello volevo dire...

ma se parlando prima e scoprendo che l'orientamento politico del "papabile" non ti aggrada, eviti di andare oltre?

Se l'avessi fatto col mio amichetto preferito mi sarei persa un mare di delizie.:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh , credo che se fossi libera* potrei anche innamorarmi di un uomo di destra se è carismatico e affascinante*


In passato lo sono stato di una ragazza fascista. Era davvero affascinante... pur non condividendo affatto il suo pensiero. Ma quando si è innamorati, chissenefrega!


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh , credo che se fossi libera potrei anche innamorarmi di un uomo di destra se è carismatico e affascinante


Io no. E' questo che cercavo di dire. Per me l'ideologia politica fa parte del carisma di una persona.
Ma non credo che il popolo di destra si straccerà le vesti...:rotfl::rotfl:

Che poi, vi siano persone di sinistra indegne, è scontato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io no. E' questo che cercavo di dire. Per me l'ideologia politica fa parte del carisma di una persona.
> Ma non credo che il popolo di sinistra si straccerà le vesti...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che poi, vi siano persone di sinistra indegne, è scontato...


 :up:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In passato lo sono stato di una ragazza fascista. Era davvero affascinante... pur non condividendo affatto il suo pensiero. Ma quando si è innamorati, chissenefrega!


Ma io mi innamoro della mente..mica solo del corpo..per me non è stato possibile...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In passato lo sono stato di una ragazza fascista. Era davvero affascinante... pur non condividendo affatto il suo pensiero. Ma quando si è innamorati, chissenefrega!


si discuterà animatamente ...senza annoiarsi.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora si tratta di etichetta e basta.
> Se uno inveisce con il lavavetri, giusto per dirne una, o dice che i rom sono tutti ladri, può votare come vuole, ma non è di sinistra.


 Persa, sono rarissime le persone in cui l'idea poi si incarna nell'azione. Conosco tanti che ancora si dichiarano comunisti, e poi hanno l'attico la seconda casa, e la macchina da 50.000 euro e più... sanno cosa vuol dire essere comunisti? Non credo proprio... neanche la radice della parola.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> si discuterà animatamente ...senza annoiarsi.


Dipende. Se uno parla e discute come borghezio mi viene da fare altro che discutere:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> si discuterà animatamente ...senza annoiarsi.


Esatto... anzi, il contrario della noia. Basta che in entrambi ci sia una dose sufficiente di intelligenza. Se poi c'è l'amore, c'è pure più gusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Ma la politica non è ideologia, non è una croce su una scheda ogni tanto.
La politica è come si considerano i rapporti economici e sociali nel quotidiano.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa, sono rarissime le persone in cui l'idea poi si incarna nell'azione. Conosco tanti che ancora si dichiarano comunisti, e poi hanno l'attico la seconda casa, e la macchina da 50.000 euro e più... sanno cosa vuol dire essere comunisti? Non credo proprio... neanche la radice della parola.


Va bene..MM..hai vinto..ma lasciami le mie illusioni


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io mi innamoro della mente..mica solo del corpo..per me non è stato possibile...


ma perché chi è a desta è scemo?
 voglio un uomo intelligente
colto
brillante
educato
e questo lo trovo a destra come a sinistra


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Dipende. Se uno parla e discute come borghezio mi viene da fare altro che discutere:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Lei non discuteva come Borghezio, prima di tutto perchè era abbastanza colta ed intelligente. E poi perchè aveva le tette :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Va bene..MM..hai vinto..ma lasciami le mie illusioni


 Ma non voglio vincere... però se tu mi lasci le mie, io ti lascio le tue


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto... anzi, il contrario della noia. Basta che in entrambi ci sia una dose sufficiente di intelligenza. Se poi c'è l'amore, c'è pure più gusto.


Io non ho la dose sufficiente di tolleranza..io voglio avere ragione...quindi è meglio che frequenti uno che la pensa come me.
Io non lo considero un merito...io sono così...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa, sono rarissime le persone in cui l'idea poi si incarna nell'azione. Conosco tanti che ancora si dichiarano comunisti, e poi hanno l'attico la seconda casa, e la macchina da 50.000 euro e più... sanno cosa vuol dire essere comunisti? Non credo proprio... neanche la radice della parola.


Uomini di sinistra incoerenti (ma non è che per essere di sinistra bisogna vivere in una catapecchia)


Abigail ha detto:


> Dipende. Se uno parla e discute come borghezio mi viene da fare altro che discutere:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Uomini di destra coerenti.



Meglio comunque il primo...almeno ha l'attico... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
SCHERZO!


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lei non discuteva come Borghezio, prima di tutto perchè era abbastanza colta ed intelligente. E poi perchè aveva le tette :carneval:


 che differenza c'è tra le tette di destra e sinistra?
a parte l'ubicazione:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la politica non è ideologia, non è una croce su una scheda ogni tanto.
> La politica è come si considerano i rapporti economici e sociali nel quotidiano.


 Appunto.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non voglio vincere... però se tu mi lasci le mie, io ti lascio le tue


 Ma io non ti lacerei le tue...non riesco a farmi capire


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io mi innamoro della mente..mica solo del corpo..per me non è stato possibile...


Aveva una mente brillante, credimi. Non pensare che chi sia di quell'area lì sia automaticamente stupido. Non sono tutti naziskin o forzanovisti clericali.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché chi è a desta è scemo?
> voglio un uomo intelligente
> colto
> brillante
> ...


No. Non è scemo. io lo voglio colto, educato (brillante...bah...)ma di sinistra.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Dipende. Se uno parla e discute come borghezio mi viene da fare altro che discutere:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma non è la politica che lo distingue...è idiota a prescindere


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che differenza c'è tra le tette di destra e sinistra?
> a parte l'ubicazione:mexican::mexican::mexican:


 Sotto, a sinistra c'è il cuore, a destra il fegato :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aveva una mente brillante, credimi. Non pensare che chi sia di quell'area lì sia automaticamente stupido. Non sono tutti naziskin o forzanovisti clericali.


Come hai giustamente detto la destra non è solo quell'accozzaglia di cialtroni che abbiamo al governo.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aveva una mente brillante, credimi. Non pensare che chi sia di quell'area lì sia automaticamente stupido. Non sono tutti naziskin o forzanovisti clericali.


Lo so benissimo. le persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto erano gesuiti. Ma non me ne sono innamorata:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è la politica che lo distingue...è idiota a prescindere


 E' idiota di destra.
Un idiota di sinistra magari crede che si possa eliminare la povertà.
Non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo. le persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto erano gesuiti. Ma non me ne sono innamorata:rotfl::rotfl:


 Vero. I gesuiti sono realmente preparatissimi ed aperti (per quanto l'appartenenza alla chiesa lo possa consentire).


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' idiota di destra.
> Un idiota di sinistra magari crede che si possa eliminare la povertà.
> Non è la stessa cosa.


Ma dai.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero. I gesuiti sono realmente preparatissimi ed aperti (per quanto l'appartenenza alla chiesa lo possa consentire).


Ecco appunto. Nonostante fossi di sinistra da quando avevo quindici anni, ho scelto di studiare dai Gesuiti. Mai pentita. Lo rifarei.
Ma come compagno di vita preferisco uno con cui andare d'accordo su questioni politiche.
Sarà lecito, o no?


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' idiota di destra.
> Un idiota di sinistra magari crede che si possa eliminare la povertà.
> Non è la stessa cosa.


anche a  destra ci sono ideali che condividi, vedi la famiglia e ci sono persone di sinistra che tanto proclamano e non si accorgono di un amico in difficoltà, ipoteticamente.
se c'è buona fede e onestà, nella convivenza certi valori combaciano


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Nonostante fossi di sinistra da quando avevo quindici anni, ho scelto di studiare dai Gesuiti. Mai pentita. Lo rifarei.
> Ma come compagno di vita preferisco uno con cui andare d'accordo su questioni politiche.
> Sarà lecito, o no?


Ma certo! mi risulta un po' invadente e maleducato che sia la prima domanda. Ripeto: se uno è la prima cosa che mi chiede ce lo mando alla velocità della luce.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a destra ci sono ideali che condividi, vedi la famiglia e ci sono persone di sinistra che tanto proclamano e non si accorgono di un amico in difficoltà, ipoteticamente.
> se c'è buona fede e onestà, nella convivenza certi valori combaciano


 Si parlava di idioti.
Il valore di famiglia della destra non è uguale al mio.
Mi spiace, ma è una cosa che ho sperimentato nel tempo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma certo! mi risulta un po' invadente e maleducato che sia la prima domanda. Ripeto: se uno è la prima cosa che mi chiede ce lo mando alla velocità della luce.
> Tutto qua.


 La mia prima è "di che squadra sei?" ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' idiota di destra.
> Un idiota di sinistra magari crede che si possa eliminare la povertà.
> Non è la stessa cosa.


Tu pensi realmente che si possa eliminare la povertà? Allora un uomo come Gesù che non lo pensava, (nonostante fosse dalla parte dei poveri) secondo te è automaticamente di destra? Se pensi che si possa eliminare la povertà, comincia ad esempio a spegnere i condizionatori ed ad essere coerente in tante altri piccoli comportamenti. Perchè la povertà nasce dalla diseguaglianza. E il mondo lo puoi cambiare solo individualmente.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma certo! mi risulta un po' invadente e maleducato che sia la prima domanda. Ripeto: se uno è la prima cosa che mi chiede ce lo mando alla velocità della luce.
> Tutto qua.


Ma non è la prima!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Nonostante fossi di sinistra da quando avevo quindici anni, ho scelto di studiare dai Gesuiti. Mai pentita. Lo rifarei.
> Ma come compagno di vita preferisco uno con cui andare d'accordo su questioni politiche.
> Sarà lecito, o no?


Ci mancherebbe che non sia lecito... oh, qui si discute, se uno la pensa diversamente non vuol dire che pensa non sia lecito.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Se uno mi chiede di trombare alla prima uscita, io sono autorizzata a chiedergli perchi vota:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu pensi realmente che si possa eliminare la povertà? Allora un uomo come Gesù che non lo pensava, (nonostante fosse dalla parte dei poveri) secondo te è automaticamente di destra? Se pensi che si possa eliminare la povertà, comincia ad esempio a spegnere i condizionatori ed ad essere coerente in tante altri piccoli comportamenti. Perchè la povertà nasce dalla diseguaglianza. E il mondo lo puoi cambiare solo individualmente.


 Ho giusto detto che un idiota di sinistra crede che si possa eliminare la povertà.
Io non lo credo.
Dunque non sono idiota.

E amo il condizionatore, che non ho, e preferisco l'albergo a 4 stelle della pensioncina.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

borsellino era di destra e non stiamo qui a distinguerlo da falcone


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se uno mi chiede di trombare alla prima uscita, io sono autorizzata a chiedergli perchi vota:carneval:


:mexican::mexican:che scemetta:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se uno mi chiede di trombare alla prima uscita, io sono autorizzata a chiedergli perchi vota:carneval:


però viene fuori una coppietta :mexican:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che non sia lecito... oh, qui si discute, se uno la pensa diversamente non vuol dire che pensa non sia lecito.


Infatti nesun uomo si è mai offeso...al limite ride..io frequento solo persone ironiche


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> borsellino era di destra e non stiamo qui a distinguerlo da falcone


quoto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho giusto detto che un idiota di sinistra crede che si possa eliminare la povertà.
> Io non lo credo.
> Dunque non sono idiota.
> 
> E amo il condizionatore, che non ho, e preferisco l'albergo a 4 stelle della pensioncina.


 Allora avevo frainteso, scusami. Non avevo capito che l'idiota era riferito a quello.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti nesun uomo si è mai offeso...al limite ride..io frequento solo persone ironiche


 Ecco, questa è una selezione più interessante...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> borsellino era di destra e non stiamo qui a distinguerlo da falcone


 Ma da Borghezio, Bossi, Berlusconi, Allemanno sì...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma da Borghezio, Bossi, Berlusconi, Allemanno sì...


 Alemanno è già molto diverso dai primi tre... come storia politica e personale.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alemanno è già molto diverso dai primi tre... come storia politica e personale.


Ma infatti! paragonare alemanno a borghezio è ridicolo.:condom:
fa caldo...non parliamo di politica:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alemanno è già molto diverso dai primi tre... come storia politica e personale.


 Non mi veniva in mente uno di AN... sono tutti diversi, ma soprattutto da Borsellino.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Certo, Borsellino, Montanelli erano di destra. Dei miti. Ma comunque non sono uomini che fanno statistica...purttoppo.
Io non sono libera, ho dei pregiudizi politici.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo, Borsellino, Montanelli erano di destra. Dei miti. Ma comunque non sono uomini che fanno statistica...purttoppo.
> Io non sono libera, ho dei pregiudizi politici.


Non si era capito:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi veniva in mente uno di AN... sono tutti diversi, ma soprattutto da Borsellino.


 Borsellino era di quella destra, legalitaria e con un'idea dello stato, che ormai si è persa da tempo.  Quella di Montanelli, di Prezzolini, di Travaglio.


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alemanno è già molto diverso dai primi tre... come storia politica e personale.


Perchè ha sposato la figlia di Rauti?

Ma guardate i poltici di oggi litigano in televisione e vanno a cena insieme. Destra o sinistra..paragoni non ne farei...


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non si era capito:unhappy:


Almeno sai con chi hai a che fare..ti pare poco?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Perchè ha sposato la figlia di Rauti?*
> 
> Ma guardate i poltici di oggi litigano in televisione e vanno a cena insieme. Destra o sinistra..paragoni non ne farei...


Ma dai... questa uscita offende l'intelligenza :unhappy: ... ovviamente non per quello...


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dai... questa uscita offende l'intelligenza :unhappy: ... ovviamente non per quello...


Era ironica...MM:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Era ironica...MM:unhappy:


 L'ironia non viene facilmente percepita in una comunicazione bidimensionale... almeno usa gli smile...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Almeno sai con chi hai a che fare..ti pare poco?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questa intransigenza è di destra.:sonar:
benedetto gaber


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ironia non viene facilmente percepita in una comunicazione bidimensionale... almeno usa gli smile...


 
Va bene

Meno male che non dobbiamo trombare noi due..altrimenti avremmo litigato su chi doveva calarsi le braghe prima:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa intransigenza è di destra.:sonar:
> benedetto gaber


No. Lealtà di sinistra.:mexican:

Gaber era sposato ad una berluscona.:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Lealtà di sinistra.:mexican:


:calcio:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Va bene
> 
> Meno male che non dobbiamo trombare noi due..altrimenti avremmo litigato su chi doveva calarsi le braghe prima:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sarebbe bastato farlo assieme... :carneval:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :calcio:


Scema:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scema:rotfl::rotfl:


Stai rischiando una segnalazione:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sarebeb bastato farlo assieme... :carneval:


 Tutti al 3?:mexican:


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Stai rischiando una segnalazione:mrgreen:


Ci ho fatto il callo...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tutti al 3?:mexican:


 Esatto :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto :carneval:


Posso cronometrare?


----------



## Iris (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Posso cronometrare?


La merope Generosa ppuò partecipare.:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La merope Generosa ppuò partecipare.:mexican:


Potrei essere utile.
Alla fine però ve beccate er voto:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché chi è a desta è scemo?
> voglio un uomo intelligente
> colto
> brillante
> ...


bello lui...


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uomini di sinistra incoerenti (ma non è che per essere di sinistra bisogna vivere in una catapecchia)
> 
> Uomini di destra coerenti.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu pensi realmente che si possa eliminare la povertà? Allora un uomo come Gesù che non lo pensava, (nonostante fosse dalla parte dei poveri) secondo te è automaticamente di destra? Se pensi che si possa eliminare la povertà, comincia ad esempio a spegnere i condizionatori ed ad essere coerente in tante altri piccoli comportamenti. Perchè la povertà nasce dalla diseguaglianza. E il mondo lo puoi cambiare solo individualmente.


ecco fatto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco fatto.


 Hai spento il condizionatore? :carneval:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Lealtà di sinistra.:mexican:
> 
> Gaber era sposato ad una berluscona.:singleeye:


no, non è vero:mexican:

e lo sai.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai spento il condizionatore? :carneval:



no, ci hai sistemati tutti con quel post:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Gaber e la Colli 
Lui sicuramente era una persona eccezionale  e l'ha dimostrato anche in occasione della candidatura della moglie.
A conferma che se una persona la stimi e la ami veramente le differenze anche ideologiche politiche si superano.
Credo che anche lei lo amasse molto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, ci hai sistemati tutti con quel post:mexican:


Ma va là... io non lo spengo mai... però è anche vero che non sono mai stato comunista :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2010)

*bella cricca di merde!*

*Ave, Cesare, morituri te salutant             *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqUQ4IqwSMQ

LUI ignora pero' che:

"Cesare fu ucciso con 23 pugnalate. Lo psiconano è stato citato 23 volte con il nome di Cesare nelle intercettazioni. Una coincidenza che promette bene."


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

ecco, con  un'estimatore di berlusca non ce la farei. giuro. su questo sono certa al mille per mille. 

proprio perchè non è ideologia ma modus vivendi, operandi e cagandi:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, con un'estimatore di berlusca non ce la farei. giuro. su questo sono certa al mille per mille.
> 
> proprio perchè non è ideologia ma modus vivendi, operandi e cagandi:mrgreen:


Cert, con una berlusconas sarebbe tosta...:carneval:


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Gaber e la Colli
> Lui sicuramente era una persona eccezionale e l'ha dimostrato anche in occasione della candidatura della moglie.
> A conferma che se una persona la stimi e la ami veramente le differenze anche ideologiche politiche si superano.
> Credo che anche lei lo amasse molto.


Io credo che lui fosse mooooolto paziente...
Io alla Colli, avrei sgonfiato quei due canotti che si è messa in faccia, fossi stato in lui, pover'uomo.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cert, con una berlusconas sarebbe tosta...:carneval:


E invece con quella che devi scopare per dimostrare tutta la tua tolleranza.
La Gelmini, per te, va più che bene:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E invece con quella che devi scopare per dimostrare tutta la tua tolleranza.
> La Gelmini, per te, va più che bene:carneval:


Ma con tutte le strafighe del pdl, proprio la più cessa mi devi affibbiare? :carneval:


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma proprio la più cessa mi devi affibbiare? :carneval:


Certo. Sei o non sei tollerante?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. Sei o non sei tollerante?:carneval:


 Sulle idee... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma con tutte le strafighe del pdl, proprio la più cessa mi devi affibbiare? :carneval:


Facciamolo scegliere tra la Meloni e la Gardini:carneval:
La Brambilla te la sconsiglio perchè non ne esci vivo:mexican:


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Facciamolo scegliere tra la Meloni e la Gardini:carneval:
> La Brambilla te la sconsiglio perchè non ne esci vivo:mexican:


E' vero..gira voce che per riaverlo indietro ci vuole l'atto notarile.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' vero..gira voce che per riaverlo indietro ci vuole l'atto notarile.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval: a volte non basta neanche quello


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: a volte non basta neanche quello


sporgerà denuncia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io credo che lui fosse mooooolto paziente...
> Io alla Colli, avrei sgonfiato quei due canotti che si è messa in faccia, fossi stato in lui,* pover'uomo*.


 pover'uomo gaber?
se ha scelto la colli e se l'è tenuta tutta la vita evidentemente la considerava in gamba


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

*meglio la seconda...*



Abigail ha detto:


> Facciamolo scegliere tra la Meloni e la Gardini:carneval:
> La Brambilla te la sconsiglio perchè non ne esci vivo:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pover'uomo gaber?
> se ha scelto la colli e se l'è tenuta tutta la vita evidentemente la considerava in gamba


:up:


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pover'uomo gaber?
> se ha scelto la colli e se l'è tenuta tutta la vita evidentemente la considerava in gamba


 Senza dubbio.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emoFu3iejiQ





_"perchè era così ateo che aveva bisogno di un altro dio"_
mi ha colpito


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

che personaggio...

De Andrè, Gaber...ma dove li troviamo piu' che sappiano scrivere  e pensare cosi.......che peccato...dovevano dire ancora tanto e invece..
il paradiso dovrebbe essere il luogo deputato alla felicità eterna, e quindi deputato a accogliere per ognuno di noi  cio' che sa fare meglio...immaginate che folla di geni...che meraviglia...lo spirito sarebbe finalmente felice...e invece è tutta una bugia.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _"perchè era così ateo che aveva bisogno di un altro dio"_
> mi ha colpito


a chi lo dici.


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2010)

La bindi....Vittorio Sgarbi l'ha deifinita più bella che intelligente.


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

Ragazzi leggete questo, mi ha fatto tanto ridere, un riso amaro ovviamente.

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/07/20/news/commento_merlo-5688126/


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pover'uomo gaber?
> se ha scelto la colli e se l'è tenuta tutta la vita evidentemente la considerava in gamba


Certo come Lennon considerava in gamba ed insostituibile la Yoko Ono.
O come Battisti considerava in gamba sua moglie.

Credo che che il paragone con De Andrè regga poco...non malleabile lui, e almeno apparentemente, non invadente la moglie.

Non condivido Ombretta Colli, come non condivido la Polverini, che pure, è una donna indubitabilmente in gamba.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo come Lennon considerava in gamba ed insostituibile la Yoko Ono.
> O come Battisti considerava in gamba sua moglie.
> 
> Credo che che il paragone con De Andrè regga poco...non malleabile lui, e almeno apparentemente, non invadente la moglie.
> ...


 questo naturalmente è condivisibile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ragazzi leggete questo, mi ha fatto tanto ridere, un riso amaro ovviamente.
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/07/20/news/commento_merlo-5688126/


 Bellissimo articolo.
Ma il tragico è che i suoi, fossero pure vecchiette sue coetanee, plaudono e sghignazzano insieme a lui.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

iris, io mi riferivo agli artisti, non ai ruoli di mariti .


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissimo articolo.
> Ma il tragico è che i suoi, fossero pure vecchiette sue coetanee, plaudono e sghignazzano insieme a lui.


 A sentire le testimonianze, sghignazzavano anche le ragazze della facoltà... ancora più triste.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> iris, io mi riferivo agli artisti, non ai ruoli di mariti .


Io al ruolo di marito. I meriti artistici non venivano posti in discussione.
solo che risulta molto strano che un uomo come Gaber, con un passato ed un impegno politico di un certo tipo, mai rinnegato e condiviso con la moglie, abbia potuto continuare a convivere con una, che all'improvviso canta Meno male che Silvio c'è.... Forse parlavano d'altro: mentre lui scriveva contro un certo tipo di potere sbruffone, lei, gonfie le labbra, e carica di botulino, organizzava comizi appresso al Nano. A me non sembra tanto normale...ma che devo fare...

Se il mio compagno mi sentisse cantare Faccetta nera..chiamerebbe la neuro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io al ruolo di marito. I meriti artistici non venivano posti in discussione.
> solo che risulta molto strano che un uomo come Gaber, con un passato ed un impegno politico di un certo tipo, mai rinnegato e condiviso con la moglie, abbia potuto continuare a convivere con una, che all'improvviso canta Meno male che Silvio c'è.... Forse parlavano d'altro: mentre lui scriveva contro un certo tipo di potere sbruffone, lei, gonfie le labbra, e carica di botulino, organizzava comizi appresso al Nano. A me non sembra tanto normale...ma che devo fare...
> 
> Se il mio compagno mi sentisse cantare Faccetta nera..chiamerebbe la neuro...


 Questo stupore era anche il mio.
Ma vivevano separati di fatto da anni.
Probanilmente per affetto e bene non ha voluto comunque ostacolarla, certo che la fama di lei non avrebbe potuto in alcun modo oscurare quella di lui.
Ha avuto ragione.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo stupore era anche il mio.
> Ma vivevano separati di fatto da anni.
> Probanilmente per affetto e bene non ha voluto comunque ostacolarla, certo che la fama di lei non avrebbe potuto in alcun modo oscurare quella di lui.
> Ha avuto ragione.


Ah..ecco..non sapevo che fossero separati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A sentire le testimonianze, sghignazzavano anche le ragazze della facoltà... ancora più triste.


Non tanto. Una giovane e carina (e da giovani siamo tutte carine, se lo vogliamo) ha la presunzione dell'età, la grulleria e, a volte, la cattiveria dell'età e, mi auguro, potrà sempre maturare. Ma le anziane che non riconoscono la miseria di un coetaneo che si vanta di aver rapporti con delle nipoti mi fanno pena davvero.


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io al ruolo di marito. I meriti artistici non venivano posti in discussione.
> solo che risulta molto strano che un uomo come *Gaber*, con un passato ed un impegno politico di un certo tipo, mai rinnegato e condiviso con la moglie, abbia potuto continuare a convivere con una, che all'improvviso canta Meno male che Silvio c'è.... Forse parlavano d'altro: mentre lui scriveva contro un certo tipo di potere sbruffone, lei, gonfie le labbra, e carica di botulino, organizzava comizi appresso al Nano. A me non sembra tanto normale...ma che devo fare...
> 
> Se il mio compagno mi sentisse cantare Faccetta nera..chiamerebbe la neuro...


Ha anche votato per la moglie quando e' entrata in forzaitalia, cosa che non faceva da anni e anni ... questo dimostra che: "Nessuno e' perfetto"


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha anche votato per la moglie quando e' entrata in forzaitalia, cosa che non faceva da anni e anni ... questo dimostra che: "Nessuno e' perfetto"


Forse era un modo di tenerla lontana da casa:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse era un modo di tenerla lontana da casa:carneval:


Però lei a Roma invece che in un lussuoso albergo va a dormire dalle suore (l'ho vista personalmente). Dormire dalle suore è di destra o di sinistra?


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io al ruolo di marito. I meriti artistici non venivano posti in discussione.
> solo che risulta molto strano che un uomo come Gaber, con un passato ed un impegno politico di un certo tipo, mai rinnegato e condiviso con la moglie, abbia potuto continuare a convivere con una, che all'improvviso canta Meno male che Silvio c'è.... Forse parlavano d'altro: mentre lui scriveva contro un certo tipo di potere sbruffone, lei, gonfie le labbra, e carica di botulino, organizzava comizi appresso al Nano. A me non sembra tanto normale...ma che devo fare...
> 
> Se il mio compagno mi sentisse cantare Faccetta nera..chiamerebbe la neuro...


Evidentemente faceva anche altro.
A me personalmente da un po' fastidio quest'intrusione nella loro vita di coppia.
E comunque considero Gaber talmente intelligente e profondo da pensare che abbia visto nella Colli ben altro.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però lei a Roma invece che in un lussuoso albergo va a dormire dalle suore (l'ho vista personalmente). Dormire dalle suore è di destra o di sinistra?


Con quel che si fanno pagare è decisamente da ricchi.
Se è di destra o sinistra non so...ma è da ricchi. Le suore a Roma hanno i migliori alloggi e ti riservano un trattamento che non ha eguali.
A meno che no vada da quelle di madre teresa..


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Se dovessi e potessi scegliere io andrei dalle suore...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non tanto. Una giovane e carina (e da giovani siamo tutte carine, se lo vogliamo) ha la presunzione dell'età, la grulleria e, a volte, la cattiveria dell'età e, mi auguro, potrà sempre maturare. Ma le anziane che non riconoscono la miseria di un coetaneo che si vanta di aver rapporti con delle nipoti mi fanno pena davvero.


 Ok, ma considera che sono le giovani a dover teoricamente portare avanti la società... se il presente è questo....:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Con quel che si fanno pagare è decisamente da ricchi.
> Se è di destra o sinistra non so...ma è da ricchi. Le suore a Roma hanno i migliori alloggi e ti riservano un trattamento che non ha eguali.
> A meno che no vada da quelle di madre teresa..





Iris ha detto:


> Se dovessi e potessi scegliere io andrei dalle suore...


 Io vado dalle suore dove va lei, pieno centro e spendo pochissimo.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io vado dalle suore dove va lei, pieno centro e spendo pochissimo.


 
Evidentemente ci sono pure quelle economiche...
Però a detta di tutti quelli che ho sentito si sta benissimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma considera che sono le giovani a dover teoricamente portare avanti la società... se il presente è questo....:unhappy:


 Io ho fiducia nella maturazione ...se non porta a marcire...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho fiducia nella maturazione ...se non porta a marcire...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho fiducia nella maturazione ...se non porta a marcire...


 Io no... se il vino è cattivo all'inizio, può solo peggiorare. Non dico sempre, ma quasi...


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

*Un altro signore!!!*

E che signore! 

*Bossi, gesto di insulto ai fotografi - Foto*


Non ha gradito la presenza dei fotografi all'ingresso di Villa Aurelia a Roma, dove i dirigenti leghisti si sono riuniti per i tradizionali saluti prima della pausa estiva. E così Bossi dal finestrino ha sollevato il dito medio in un inequivocabile gesto

*E Bossi "alza il dito" contro i fotografi*



Serata leghista al Gianicolo di Roma. Gli stati maggiori del Carroccio, in testa il leader Umberto Bossi, che all'ingresso alza il dito medio all'indirizzo dei fotografi, si sono ritrovati a Villa Aurelia per i tradizionali auguri prima della pausa estiva. Ospite d'eccezione tra gli altri, il ministro dell'Economia Giulio Tremonti. Bocche cucite all'ingresso della sede dell'American Academy, la location scelta per l'occasione, e parata di leghisti. Tra i primi ad arrivare i governatori di Piemonte e Veneto, Roberto Cota e Luca Zaia, entrambi in completo blu ma senza cravatta. Più casual il ministro dell' Interno, Roberto Maroni, addirittura in bermuda - rigorosamente verdi - il ministro Calderoli, mentre il sottosegretario Castelli a jeans chiari e maniche di camicia. Tra gli ultimi ad arrivare, intorno alle 21,30, Bossi, l'unico ad entrare in auto blu a Villa Aurelia. Il Senatur non ha gradito la presenza dei fotografi all'ingresso e li ha "salutati" alzando il dito medio da dietro il finestrino blindato della sua auto. Con qualche minuto di ritardo è arrivato anche il ministro Tremonti, che di fronte ai fotografi ha atteso alcuni minuti prima di scendere dalla sua auto. "Non avevo la giacca", si è poi giustificato il ministro con eleganza.

http://mmedia.kataweb.it/foto/25561772/e-bossi-alza-il-dito-contro-i-fotografi


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E che signore!
> 
> *Bossi, gesto di insulto ai fotografi - Foto*
> 
> ...


l'ho letto stamattina e ho pensato la stessa cosa:up:
che élite di gentiluomini di classe che abbiamo


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

La cura per liberarci da queste merde (destra, centro e sinistra) e' solo questa:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cura per liberarci da queste merde (destra, centro e sinistra) e' solo questa:


 esagerata... una ghigliottina per tagliare un dito :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esagerata... una ghigliottina per tagliare *un dito* :carneval:


Un dito per tagliare queste teste di calzo penso che possa bastare, o no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esagerata... una ghigliottina per tagliare un dito :carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

*ma dai Marì è simpatico no?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byMPNj6oGGc&feature=fvw


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

*Pinceton*

Guzzanti, molto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guzzanti, molto.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Giusy (23 Luglio 2010)

Ormai dalla Lega mi aspetto di tutto. :no:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ormai dalla Lega mi aspetto di tutto. :no:


ieri su dagospia c'era un pezzo veramente deprimente su quest'abbuffata di tdc


----------

